# Abbott Initiates Voluntary Recall of FreeStyle InsuLinx? Blood Glucose Meters in USA



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2013)

Abbott (ABT) today announced it is initiating a voluntary recall of FreeStyle InsuLinx? Blood Glucose Meters in the United States.
The company has determined that at extremely high blood glucose levels of 1024 mg/dL and above, the FreeStyle InsuLinx Meter will display and store in memory an incorrect test result that is 1024 mg/dL below the measured result. For example, at a blood glucose value of 1066 mg/dL, the meter will display and store a value of 42 mg/dL (1066 mg/dL ? 1024 mg/dL = 42 mg/dL). No other Abbott blood glucose meters are impacted by this issue.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/abbott-initiates-voluntary-recall-freestyle-110000168.html

(1024 mg/dl = 56.9 mmol/l )


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, I better make sure my BGs don't get that high! What is that in real money anyway? I've been really happy with my Insulinx, what do you think I should do?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Wow, I better make sure my BGs don't get that high! What is that in real money anyway? I've been really happy with my Insulinx, what do you think I should do?



I'd just be sceptical if you feel like you are at 57 mmo/l and it says you are below 4


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2013)

Abbott's sent me a link to upgrade the software on my meter and that is meant to sort the issue. Let's just hope my BGs never get high enough to discover if the update works.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2013)

They sent me a replacement meter (not same)  Pretty good service


----------

